# Shimano 11-32 10 speed cassette



## ianrauk (21 Apr 2018)

As above.
Cheers.


----------



## vickster (21 Apr 2018)

Wiggle usually have the Tiagra one for around £22 

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/shimano-tiagra-4700-10-speed-cassette-11-3211-34/


----------



## ianrauk (21 Apr 2018)

Thanks. I've never heard of wiggle.


----------



## vickster (21 Apr 2018)

ianrauk said:


> Thanks. I've never heard of wiggle.


Every day's a school day


----------



## ianrauk (23 Apr 2018)

Sorted thanks - for less then Wiggle cost.


----------

